# Burgenweg/Eberstadt bis Weinheim



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2011)

Servus,
als zugezogener Darmstädter (aus dem Taunus) suche ich nach geeigneten Strecken, um nach der Uni den Kopf ein bisschen frei zu bekommen 
Da noch Herbst ist und ich heute das erste mal richtig unterwegs war, reizt es natürlich das jetzt öfter zu tun 
Leider war ich heute größtenteils auf WABs unterwegs, mich reizen aber natürlich eher knackige Trails hoch wie runter (130mm Tourenfully).
Nach ein bisschen suchen habe ich jetzt den Burgenweg gefunden - jetzt ist die Frage ob das schonmal taugt (mein Plan: in Eberstadt starten und bis Weinheim fahren, dann wieder mit dem Zug zurück) und was es hier sonst noch so gibt  sieht ja größtenteils auch ziemlich flach aus hier 
Die meiste Zeit für Touren habe ich eigentlich Montags und Donnerstags ab Mittags, der Rest der Woche inkl. WE ist leider ziemlich voll...
Freue mich über jede Anregung oder Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## slatanic (10. November 2011)

Servus

Der Burgenweg von DA-Eberstadt ist ne sehr schöne Tour mit knackigen HM,,,,
Statt mit dem Zug würde ich die B nach Eberstadt zurückrollen gut für die Beine nach der Tour

Ansonsten kannst Du noch den Vogesenweg en Stück in Süden fahren oder den Blütenweg , der aber nicht so steile Rampen hat wie der Burgenweg.
Besonders empfehl ich Dir den Nibelungensteig ab Zwingenberg in den Odenwald hinein 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckas (10. November 2011)

Auf dieser Seite gibts eine ganz nette Beschreibung:

http://www.mountainbike-touren.net/Burgenweg.15.0.html



Gruß Luckas


----------



## slatanic (10. November 2011)

hier ist auch noch was

http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/


----------



## rayc (11. November 2011)

Der Burgenweg ist als Einstieg schon mal nicht schlecht.
Hole dir mal die Wanderkarten vom Odenwaldclub, da sind alle markierten Wanderwege verzeichnet. Damit komms tdu schon recht weit.

Die interessanten Trails sind aber meistens nicht makiert.
Da hilft nur mitfahren bei ortskundigen Locals.

ray


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2011)

Servus,
vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps!
Bis ich Vogesenweg (bis Weinheim würde ich ihn mal probieren) und Nibelungensteig gefahren (ab Alsbach nach Zwingenberg bis Fürth, zurück über Heppenheim nach Darmstadt z.B.) bin, wird sicher noch ein bisschen Zeit vergehen.

Wo kann man sich denn zur jetzigen Jahreszeit, vorzugsweise unter der Woche (Mo oder Do), denn noch anschließen ohne Festbeleuchtung zu brauchen?


----------



## rayc (14. November 2011)

Schau mal bei der Hochschulsportgruppe der TU vorbei, evt. fahren sie etwas früher.

Die arbeitende Bevölkerung kann werktags nur mit Licht fahren. 

ray


----------

